# Can't sell bow.



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Trying to sell a PSE Brute X. Great shooting bow. Very quite and pretty quick. Trying to sell with all the accessories. Rage broadheads, slick tricks 16 carbon arrows, release and case. Asking 450. Is that to much money or about right. If not what should this bow sell for.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Could be the wrong time to try to sell. 

A quick search shows the bow can be had for under $300, then add everything to it and you should be in the ball park. Try CL or hit up the bow sites.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

probably need to set the bow price at 30-50% of new value. or just keep it.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

with all the accesories i think its a good price. usually takes more than your asking price to get a bow rigged up and arrows to shoot.


----------

